# Cat just had a kitten?



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

my cats just had 1 kitten, i think theres more to come, the kitten came out tail the feet, 

but the kitten is not latching on, it dosen't seem to know what to do, its also very very cold,

how long before I step in?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

has mum severed the tummy cord and passed placenta, has she licked and dryed kit, rub with towel , keep room warm snuggle it close to mum keep rubbing with soft towel to encourage it to have a suckle ,encourage mum to lick ,maybe warm hot water bottlel with a cover on...is anyone helping you?make sure kits airways are clear, sounds like a bit tired and maybe trumatised from the birth, really important to keep warm now but ive just noticed time of posting im hoping alls well, sometimes if mum thinks all not well with a kit she may reject, then u need to take over stimulating /drying/feeding, put inside your top even near your heart to keep warm ,rubbing to stimulate , do you have any kitten milk? or a little boiled cooled water with a tiny bit of suger for energy ,until you can get some,feed from the SIDE of mouth and slowly a droplet at at time so as not to choke by inhalation of milk into lungs


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ok u havent been on for half hour im assuming youre very busy ,hopeing alls well?

do you have an emergency phone number for local vet if you need other advice ,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you need to step in if mother shows no interest in stimulating/washing kitten/s ,..very very important to make sure an afterbirth is expelled with each kitten , mum will normally eat this when nipping cord,you may have to nip the cord if she dosent,also check airways are clear so they are free to suckle which they should do after they smell the milk and feeding and snuggling to mum should keep them warm., maybe you have got help elsewhere i do hope all well best wishes , 
there is usually someone about on here to give advice or you could google it or ring vets for advice too ,..


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

hi, sorry, yes the kitten was born, no breathing...no heartbeat, managed to revive it, and its now all fluffy and sukling, she also had a second which shot out still in its sack, both after births eaten, 

shes having a rest now, tho i think there is more to come!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yeay , amazing well done,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you obviously acted on intuition , mum might want a little drink and something to eat , not much or nothing to rich just to keep her energy levels up. youve probably thought of that already , it can sometimes be a while inbetween births, but as long as she seems happy and relaxed no need to worry


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ive really gota get off now as brain not working so goodhope things go well as you and mum and kits have all been amazing already ,could be a good few hours before any more or she may have done it all by now,as long as mum shows no sign of distress ,like pushing/straining for a long time with no show of kitt then everything should be ok  i probably wont be able to sleep but good luck and i ll check back later . if no ones on here to help ,the dog section will give advice as well , lovely people all over this forum, and theres a thread in this section called what to do if your cat might be pregnant, it goes into the birthing right at the bottom-partuition-i think is the term. i may have spelt that wrong,sorry best wishes


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> ive really gota get off now as brain not working so goodhope things go well as you and mum and kits have all been amazing already ,could be a good few hours before any more or she may have done it all by now,as long as mum shows no sign of distress ,like pushing/straining for a long time with no show of kitt then everything should be ok  i probably wont be able to sleep but good luck and i ll check back later . if no ones on here to help ,the dog section will give advice as well , lovely people all over this forum, and theres a thread in this section called what to do if your cat might be pregnant, it goes into the birthing right at the bottom-partuition-i think is the term. i may have spelt that wrong,sorry best wishes


morning!! well she still only has 2 kittens, tho i thought i can still feel some moving, so there could be more, the mum doesn't seem that bothered with them, she goes in a feeds etc, but just dosen't seem that fused, the kits are having trouble latching on and one when not drinking if floppy, where as the other one is active and moving about etcx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is mum? Where did she have them? Is she very bonded to you and so wants you to be near her all the time? Have you weighed the kittens? Are they warm enough? Have you got replacement milk ready in case mum doesn't feed them enough? What is the nesting box like? Does it have enough privacy?


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> How old is mum? Where did she have them? Is she very bonded to you and so wants you to be near her all the time? Have you weighed the kittens? Are they warm enough? Have you got replacement milk ready in case mum doesn't feed them enough? What is the nesting box like? Does it have enough privacy?


mums about a year, shes had then in a box, with newspaper and blankets etc, and yh were very very close, its like shes screaming at me to help them, shes not sure what to do

yh i have cat replacement milk, but not sure when to step in, poor things are screaming and mum cat just looks to me to do something:/


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Calm her down, sit by her box and stroke her whilst she is lying down. PLace the kittens on her teats and encourage them to suckle, keep mum laid down and calm. Once kittens have stopped feeding hold them for mum to clean - she needs to lick their genitals to get them to wee and poo (she will eat this). They need to feed often. If they are cold they won't be able to digest their food, so as there are only two and mum isn't staying with them you need to find a way to keep them warm, a heat pad is best. But a wrapped up water bottle will do until you get one. Make sure they have space to move off the heat pad or water bottle if they get too hot. Make sure their bedding isn't wet as that will be making them cold. Change it if it is. 

You really need to weigh them to see if they are gaining weight - as that's when you need to step in and supplement. You need digital scales that weigh in 1g increments. Argos do them very cheaply (about £6); weigh every day at the same time - they should put on an average of 10g a day. 

You are going to have to spend a lot of time with her and show her what to do. Make sure she has lots of good quality wet food to eat and as much as she wants. Keep her warm and dry, and calm. In a few days she will hopefully have got the hang of it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is mom cat lying in the box with them? can you lift the kittens to her and place them by her teats to see if they latch on, also kittens will not feed if they are not warm enough - make sure they are not cold

crossposted with spid - she knows her stuff


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

cats galore said:


> is mom cat lying in the box with them? can you lift the kittens to her and place them by her teats to see if they latch on, also kittens will not feed if they are not warm enough - make sure they are not cold


shes in and out the box and just cries at me, im gona try some replacement milk and ive not seen them feed properly yet


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would concentrate on getting mum with them first - for at least a few hours more - otherwise you are going to be bringing up these kittens by yourself. She needs the stimulation of the kittens suckling to produce milk. Put mum in the box, get her to lie down and put the kittens on her. Once you start taking over it very easy to end up doing it all and that's a very hard slog - 2 hourly feeds, 24 hours a day for the first two weeks then slowly easing off and taking over toileting and socialising etc. Please, try much harder with mum first.

She is in and out of the box as she doesn't know what to do - you need to sit with her and help her.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> I would concentrate on getting mum with them first - for at least a few hours more - otherwise you are going to be bringing up these kittens by yourself. She needs the stimulation of the kittens suckling to produce milk. Put mum in the box, get her to lie down and put the kittens on her. Once you start taking over it very easy to end up doing it all and that's a very hard slog - 2 hourly feeds, 24 hours a day for the first two weeks then slowly easing off and taking over toileting and socialising etc. Please, try much harder with mum first.
> 
> She is in and out of the box as she doesn't know what to do - you need to sit with her and help her.


yh, i'll keep trying with mum, i gave the kits one syringe cos they were screaming, now they are full, mum seems more relaxed with them x


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

She just keeps getting out of the box! 

im currently sat on the floor next to her in the box, she stays if im sat next to her!  the kits are cold to touch tho


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> She just keeps getting out of the box!
> 
> im currently sat on the floor next to her in the box, she stays if im sat next to her!  the kits are cold to touch tho


it looks like you really need to stay with her as she needs reassurance. if you are with her will she allow the kittens to feed and snuggle upto her.
also if you haven't got a heatpad have you got a hot water bottle that you could wrap in a towel and place underneath them to help keep them warm. they will not feed if they are cold and i fear you will lose them if you do not get them feeding properly soon


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

cats galore said:


> it looks like you really need to stay with her as she needs reassurance. if you are with her will she allow the kittens to feed and snuggle upto her.


yea  but keeping her in the box is a task


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> yea  but keeping her in the box is a task


It is but you don't have a choice. Do whatever it takes to keep her with her kittens or try to hand-rear them which is incredibly hard work for what's often a poor outcome. You must keep them warm as well - cold kittens won't feed, or if they do they can't digest.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think the reason mum keeps getting out is cos shes hot! she splays out on the cold floor, I also think she may still have kittens inside!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What bit of the world are you in? If the UK it's not particularly hot here at present. Cold kittens suggests it's not especially warm where you are.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Really hope the kittens are going to be ok...bet you wished you'd got her neutered now xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Loola1 said:


> yea  but keeping her in the box is a task


It's a task that you NEED to do or those kittens will die. YOu have to get them warm. You need to fill a hot water bottle (not with boiling water but with hot) and wrap a towel around it and warm them up. When they are cold they can't digest food, cold kittens die very quickly. Send someone out to get a heat pad Microwaveable Heat Pad by Snugglesafe | Pets at Home and then buy this as well http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAFE-Petnap-Electric-heat-33cm/sim/B00265EVZW/2.

DO NOT FEED THEM REPLACEMENT MILK WHEN THEY ARE COLD - IT WILL KILL THEM.

Can you take them all to the vets where the nurses may be able to spend time with her or at least warm the kittens up? Though they will probably feed them and then you will end up feeding them solely - a fair few hand fed kittens die. Or ring the vets and get a heat pad from them?


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> It is but you don't have a choice. Do whatever it takes to keep her with her kittens or try to hand-rear them which is incredibly hard work for what's often a poor outcome. You must keep them warm as well - cold kittens won't feed, or if they do they can't digest.


i will keep at it  do u no anything about cats having 2 separate litters? i think maybe the reason she won't stay in the box is because she has more to come, and is all hot and bothered!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Loola1 said:


> I think the reason mum keeps getting out is cos shes hot! she splays out on the cold floor, I also think she may still have kittens inside!


If you think this then you need to get her to a vet - although it isn't unusual for a cat to give birth a few hours apart she normally looks after the kittens she has in between. SHe needs to stay with the kittens long enough for them to feed. And her body heat will keep them warm. It really is important that those kittens are warmed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Loola1 said:


> i will keep at it  do u no anything about cats having 2 separate litters? i think maybe the reason she won't stay in the box is because she has more to come, and is all hot and bothered!


Cats will mate over several days with several males - this can cause kittens to be born with gaps - anymore than 24 hours is very, very unusual. I would take her to the vets.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Could you explain what makes you think she has kittens left to deliver?


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Could you explain what makes you think she has kittens left to deliver?


she still has a lumpy belly, but not 100% sure if i can feel movement x


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> It's a task that you NEED to do or those kittens will die. YOu have to get them warm. You need to fill a hot water bottle (not with boiling water but with hot) and wrap a towel around it and warm them up. When they are cold they can't digest food, cold kittens die very quickly. Send someone out to get a heat pad Microwaveable Heat Pad by Snugglesafe | Pets at Home and then buy this as well Amazon.co.uk: SAFE 12 V Petnap Electric Cat Dog heat pad mat 33cm x 44cm: Explore similar items.
> 
> DO NOT FEED THEM REPLACEMENT MILK WHEN THEY ARE COLD - IT WILL KILL THEM.
> 
> Can you take them all to the vets where the nurses may be able to spend time with her or at least warm the kittens up? Though they will probably feed them and then you will end up feeding them solely - a fair few hand fed kittens die. Or ring the vets and get a heat pad from them?


I have heat pads  just doing one now  x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It will take time for all her organs to go back into place and often the bladder is mistaken for kittens. Just like when humans have a baby it doesn't all snap back immediately. 

Have you managed to get anything to warm those kittens yet?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Loola1 said:


> I have heat pads  just doing one now  x


Why oh why haven't you a) already said this and b) done this a few hours ago?

Make sure there is space in the box for the kittens to move off the pad if they get too hot.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Your cat doesn't sound content to me she if it was me id go vets for a shot of oxytocin. 

Keep kittens very warm its pretty important.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> It will take time for all her organs to go back into place and often the bladder is mistaken for kittens. Just like when humans have a baby it doesn't all snap back immediately.
> 
> Have you managed to get anything to warm those kittens yet?


yep, heat pods in the microwave as we type! and mum is allowing them to feed and snuggle, but still gets out if i move :/ looks like a looong day on the floor for me x


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> yep, heat pods in the microwave as we type! and mum is allowing them to feed and snuggle, but still gets out if i move :/ looks like a looong day on the floor for me x


better a looong day on the floor on your phone/laptop then anything happening to the kittens xx


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> Why oh why haven't you a) already said this and b) done this a few hours ago?
> 
> Make sure there is space in the box for the kittens to move off the pad if they get too hot.


cos its only in the last few hours mum is going out, babies are very wriggly and active etc there just abit chilly! there not like ice blocks x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Loola1 said:


> yep, heat pods in the microwave as we type! and mum is allowing them to feed and snuggle, but still gets out if i move :/ looks like a looong day on the floor for me x


Once you reconcile yourself that this is the way it needs to be for the next couple of days - maybe even sleeping on the floor next to her - there is hope for those kittens.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> better a looong day on the floor on your phone/laptop then anything happening to the kittens xx


ohh of course! i'll sit here for weeks if it means they live!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Loola1 said:


> cos its only in the last few hours mum is going out, babies are very wriggly and active etc there just abit chilly! there not like ice blocks x


can you get the kittens warmed up then take mum vets?


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> Once you reconcile yourself that this is the way it needs to be for the next couple of days - maybe even sleeping on the floor next to her - there is hope for those kittens.


yep  ive done it before, hand reared a baby wild rabbit! afew years back!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Loola1 said:


> ohh of course! i'll sit here for weeks if it means they live!


It does sometimes take kittens a while before the get how to suckle,i often have to spend ages holding kittens to teats thing is if mums not happy for what ever reason shes not going to sit and allow this for long enough,so id need to rule out the possibility of stuck kittens inside being the reason shes not wanting to stay and let the kittens suckle.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> ohh of course! i'll sit here for weeks if it means they live!


If that's your attitude you should of got your poor damn cat neutered xx


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> If that's your attitude you should of got your poor damn cat neutered xx


im sorry what attitude  i just said i'm willing to put the time and effort in for them to live, not sure what you mean by that!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread, hope kittens are warm now and feeding, if mum is still unsettled and you think there are more kittens to be born she really needs a vet check.

Hand rearing baby rabbits is completely different to kittens.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Just caught up with this thread, hope kittens are warm now and feeding, if mum is still unsettled and you think there are more kittens to be born she really needs a vet check.
> 
> Hand rearing baby rabbits is completely different to kittens.


feeding as we speak and snuggled with mum...7mins and counting..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds better, i find in rescue first time mums are a pain as ive had to sit with a mum for 2 days just to keep her in the box, going to be hard work for you for a few days but once kittens are feeding and warm mum should calm down.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> sounds better, i find in rescue first time mums are a pain as ive had to sit with a mum for 2 days just to keep her in the box, going to be hard work for you for a few days but once kittens are feeding and warm mum should calm down.


yh, and i have nothing on, they get my full attention 24/7 for as long as they need,

oo and one of them just squealed and she reacted which she hasn't been doing


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I apologize I thought you was being sarky...

Good to hear about the kittens xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hope mum settles down with them, good luck keep us posted._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

if mum reacts to the kittens noises you are almost there, just make sure they feed enough even if you have to keep putting them on mum.
If you rub the side of the kittens cheek it feels like another kitten is trying to get the teat and they grip on tighter.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> if mum reacts to the kittens noises you are almost there, just make sure they feed enough even if you have to keep putting them on mum.
> If you rub the side of the kittens cheek it feels like another kitten is trying to get the teat and they grip on tighter.


yh, shes got quite longish fur on her belly so think it makes it harder for them to find a teat etc x


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

They are both not asleep on the heatpod (they can get off if they wish) 

mum is lying outside of the box,

they had a 10/15 min feed on mum+ a little top up of replacement milk...they finally seem full and settled!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope you mean mum is lying and not (dying as you have written).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> yh, shes got quite longish fur on her belly so think it makes it harder for them to find a teat etc x


In this case you need to trim the fur, kittens arent going to spend all day trying to find a teat.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I hope you mean mum is lying and not (dying as you have written).


yes, lying not dying..opps!

she was out of the box, and 1 kit squealed and she got in of her own accord, first time


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to weigh them at about the same time each day. Far better to weigh in grams for a variety of reasons, including that they should put on about 10g per day and 10 is a nice easy number to remember. You can get cheap digital kitchen scales that weigh to 1g so are suitable.

If they are both putting weight on most days all is well.

Avoid top-up feeding unless they need it to maintain their weight - suckling stimulates the mother to make milk and top-up feeding will reduce the amount they suckle. It's also easy for milk to go down the wrong way (new-born kittens don't have a cough reflex), the milk formula has to be made up exactly right, and it's nothing like as good as mothers milk especially in the first day or two when she is producing colostrum, which is full of antibodies.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

we have 1 cat in the box, snuggled asleep with 2 kits suckling,

and with no help from me

ive set my alarm through the night just to make sure they feed etc


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> we have 1 cat in the box, snuggled asleep with 2 kits suckling,
> 
> and with no help from me
> 
> ive set my alarm through the night just to make sure they feed etc


that's great news. so glad they seem settled now


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

here are some pictures

this was them about 4 hrs old









then earlier today...









and just now


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Awww fab that they are latched on and feeding and mummy looks content


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mum looks content now, do keep a watch on the kittens weights over the next few days.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad she's relaxed, what a shame both kittens are black - they're far harder to rehome. I gather you no longer feel any kittens left inside?

Do keep an eye on weights, I've not had much luck with girls raising 1-2 kittens as it's not enough to keep their interest and they come back into call from 4 days, so the kitts end up going with another girl.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I weighed them just now

one is 62g and the second is 79g


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't know for sure as i've only had one litter born here but they seem quite small. the 5 kittens i had weighed between 110g and 132g.


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

My cat had a litter of four kittens two weeks ago, the smallest weighed just 64g but now weighs 200g. Just weigh them daily to make sure they are gaining, I'm sure now mum has settled with them they will go from strength to strength


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How are they doing? 62g is small but okay. I had two at 55g survive (they were a bit early).


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi loola , great news news kits are warm and feeding ,you did such a good job saving the first kittenand for coming back and getting support and excellent advice on here, hope mum is well and any more births go smoothly, dont hesitate to get vet if you think there may be more and notice any prolonged straining with no results,or if you think mum may be running a temperature/or unsusal discharge. hopefully she s through the worse now , maybe you have more kitts?look forward to hearing from you again.oh and i have a black cat ,adorable and beautiful,they are getting more popular but yes they can be harder to get homes for ,dont worry they are so cute you will probably keep them yourself best wishes to you and cats.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

spid said:


> How are they doing? 62g is small but okay. I had two at 55g survive (they were a bit early).


there doing okay  saw them both latch on, by themselves and suckle, im only feeding them replacement milk once in the morning and once before I go to bed, just for a few days to get their weight up, as mum is still not feeding them as much as she should, but I think she's slowly getting it! yesterday she just kept leaving my room and just leaving them screaming, today she's stayed in my room, AND got in when they called 

im wondering if these 2 were ait early, I don't think she has anymore but have u ever heard of them having a few early and then some at normal time


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi loola , great news news kits are warm and feeding ,you did such a good job saving the first kittenand for coming back and getting support and excellent advice on here, hope mum is well and any more births go smoothly, dont hesitate to get vet if you think there may be more and notice any prolonged straining with no results,or if you think mum may be running a temperature/or unsusal discharge. hopefully she s through the worse now , maybe you have more kitts?look forward to hearing from you again.oh and i have a black cat ,adorable and beautiful,they are getting more popular but yes they can be harder to get homes for ,dont worry they are so cute you will probably keep them yourself best wishes to you and cats.


I don't think there is anymore, she's acting 'normal' no straining or discharge etc, the kits are little fighters still not out of the woods yet, but apart from me and there mum feeding them its up to them to fight etc

its been a stressful and sleepless few days but seeing how darcy is with them today gives me hope they might just be okay!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi , i 've never had a female cat with kittens so no experience, but i think i read in a post in here that only up to 24 hrs they will deliver any more, she does look quite big still but maybe she is just a big cat, she is pretty if you can then re read posts on this thread or hopefully someone will be on to answer soon ,im not concentrating very well today as not sleeping good ,  so sorry if this has been answered already.but i think she s probably done now, she could get pregnant quite quickly now as she has had a very small litter so be very careful. you got your hands full alreadyso happy thing have gone well.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Latched on and feeding kits even if they do fall straight off if I let go btw I'm only supporting not squashing them! Lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you are a good mummieyou dont look like you are squashing at all,hows the other mummie coping,?


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> you are a good mummieyou dont look like you are squashing at all,hows the other mummie coping,?


shes dong better  she let tem have a god 15 min feed, I think she jus hates the box! and is to hot in there, she prefers my cold bedroom floor! th box is pretty big tho UT there is a hat pod in there for the kits and I think she is just to hot!

they've both had 10ml of replacement milk and a 15 mins feed this evening so they should sleep for awhile, hoping I can make it til 3am until they fuss again ha looking after my newborn twin siblings was easier than this haa

here they are asleep on the heat pod x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You shouldn't need a heat pad, her body heat is enough to keep them warm - she's also telling you this by avoiding the hot box

I assume the bedding is clean also? I change twice a day to begin with so it's always fresh.

How much weight have they gained?


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

OMG Just woke up to 2 MORE kittens!!! shes had 2 ginger kittens betwen 6am when i check on them and now!!

AND shes in the box lying down acting totally how she should, and these kits are the normal kitten size!! All feeding and everything 

I am in total shock haha

it all makes sense now tho! if the 2 born were the 'weaker' ones no wonder she pushed them aside!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

........._wow !!! that must of been a shock !!!!! hope they are all ok._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> OMG Just woke up to 2 MORE kittens!!! shes had 2 ginger kittens betwen 6am when i check on them and now!!
> 
> AND shes in the box lying down acting totally how she should, and these kits are the normal kitten size!! All feeding and everything
> 
> ...


i bet you are shocked but like you say it makes sense now as to why she wasn't settled with the first two. hopefully that is it now and she will carry on as she should. congratulations on these other two
how are the first two doing today? hope all is well and you can relax a bit now


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i bet you are shocked but like you say it makes sense now as to why she wasn't settled with the first two. hopefully that is it now and she will carry on as she should. congratulations on these other two
> how are the first two doing today? hope all is well and you can relax a bit now


I no, i woke up cos I could hear one of them screaming and I was telling Darcy off and to get in the box...looked down on the floor and darcy wasn't where she normally lies, so looked into the box and ta daaa










i'm still abit worried about the other 2 being so small, but now that darcy is in their more, hopefully their weight will shoot up!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> I no, i woke up cos I could hear one of them screaming and I was telling Darcy off and to get in the box...looked down on the floor and darcy wasn't where she normally lies, so looked into the box and ta daaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the best milk and the fuller teats are the back ones (by her back legs) - maybe worth putting the smaller kittens on those teats to get more milk. at least now mom seems to be finished she should settle down and feed them properly. that photo is brill btw. mom looks so contented now she finally has them all - if she has indeed finished


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

cats galore said:


> the best milk and the fuller teats are the back ones (by her back legs) - maybe worth putting the smaller kittens on those teats to get more milk. at least now mom seems to be finished she should settle down and feed them properly. that photo is brill btw. mom looks so contented now she finally has them all - if she has indeed finished


oo thats a good tip thanks!

and yh she is asleep now purring away like her family is complete, I don't think there's anymore lol certainly can't feel the bumps that were they yesterday, ive never heard of kittens born more 3 days apart, but I guess if they were born prematurely, labour would have totally stopped until normal time, the 2 new ones are double the size tho!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Loola1 said:


> oo thats a good tip thanks!
> 
> and yh she is asleep now purring away like her family is complete, I don't think there's anymore lol certainly can't feel the bumps that were they yesterday, ive never heard of kittens born more 3 days apart, but I guess if they were born prematurely, labour would have totally stopped until normal time, the 2 new ones are double the size tho!!


make sure you weigh them each day at about the same time to keep an eye on them. they should put on about 10g each day


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

blimey! not unheard of but a shock all the same..there was the reason she wasn't settled I imagine she will start been a good mum now and let you rest.

how much do the new ones weigh?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> make sure you weigh them each day at about te same time to keep an eye on them. they should put on about 10g each day


some of mine have been know to gain 30g per day at the start 

Yes op it averages at around 10g a day usually.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> blimey! not unheard of but a shock all the same..there was the reason she wasn't settled I imagine she will start been a good mum now and let you rest.
> 
> how much do the new ones weigh?


going to weigh them all in a bit, when i feed darcy, just letting her settle with them x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen had a kitten 36 hours after 3 being born, you are lucky mum is ok, glad she is more content now.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Yay! for all of you!

I've just spent the last 30 mins reading this thread and I was as tense as reading a fictional thriller. All the kits are beautiful and mum looks as proud as punch in that last pic. Bless her! 

I'm so glad that it has a happy ending, I love happy endings.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Yay! for all of you!
> 
> I've just spent the last 30 mins reading this thread and I was as tense as reading a fictional thriller. All the kits are beautiful and mum looks as proud as punch in that last pic. Bless her!
> 
> I'm so glad that it has a happy ending, I love happy endings.


its been a stressful few days, but darcy is so relaxed now, shes in the box purring her head off showing off her little babies <3


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow was not expecting that lol . Poor mummy cat no wonder she was restless  hope they all thrive now .


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am so happy I could cry! Darcy is checking on them every 5 mins, shes just had her breakfast.. as soon as they made a noise she ran back to them etc

just weighed them! 'Noisy' is 67g was 62g yest 'Other Black' is 72 was 79 yest

ginger 1 is 89 and ginger 2 is 91

im hoping now she is feeding them more they will put on alot, not sure on whether to just feed the 2 teeny ones some extra milk in the evening for afew days just to bulk them up or just to leave them and see what happens

oo and i will be changing the fleece over, just want to make sure they are settled etc first x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow i love that last picture, awwwwwwww...:001_wub:..:001_wub:...:001_wub:...:..._


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

just peaked in :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Awwwww so cute


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Hehe! I could eat that all up even without butter and marmalade. Glad your girl has cottoned on shes a mum now and acting appropriately. 

Muchly luck!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well done mummie and Darcey of coarse, so happy for you all, what a suprise, i love how shes looking at the camera ,so proud , and you should be too , you ve done a great job


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> some of mine have been know to gain 30g per day at the start
> 
> Yes op it averages at around 10g a day usually.


Same with mine, 10g is really the minimum I'd be looking for but it's generally double or triple.

Be sure to keep a close eye on the smaller ones, they've not gained much from yesterday. A slow gain here and there is ok, but not continued.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I will weigh them at 12pm today! 

yesterday one of them dropped weight 

im hoping now they have been 24hrs with mum they should put weight on x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed for the one that has lost weight. Keep putting it on the back teat and watch to make sure its feeding._


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Both human and feline babies often lose some weight in the first day or two, so as long as it's behaving normally I wouldn't worry right now.

However do weigh it each day to check it's started to gain. If not then synulox from the vet _might_ help and so might supplementary feeding, though it really is far better for it to only feed from it's mother. I think I've seen someone here suggest feeding just enough to stop it losing more weight.

Do make sure it's staying warm and hydrated.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

New weight are in

Noisy is 71g up from 67g yesterday
Other Black is 76g up from 72g yesterday
Ginger 1 is 102, up from 89g yesterday 
Ginger 2 is 106, up from 91 yesterday

so all gaining, but the black ones a tiny bit, they(black ones) have refused the last 2 replacement milk attempts! the just won't latch to the teat on the syringe!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I expect the kittens are filling up from mum then and have full tummies, just keep a check on weights then you will know if you need to top up feeding.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not a big gain but it is a gain, keep weighing them once a day and I suspect in a day or two they will be gaining more.


----------



## Loola1 (Jun 14, 2013)

yeye, kitten weights are up 

Noisy Black- 81 up from 71 yest
Other Black 85 up from 76 yest
Ginger 1- 115 from 102 yest
Ginger 2 114 from 106 yest

finally the black ones are putting on weight


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww thats great I have not had to top up any as yet but Bella is being very protective when I try to weigh a kitten she will grab it back and try to sit on it so the only ones that I can weigh and remember are the black boy and the big tabby girl .. I have got them out today and there are 2 boys 4 girls 2 of the girls are identical so will have to put a paper collar on one later when I move them all into the cage then I can weigh them all easily without Bella whipping them back lol .


----------

